# I was tired



## cyaxares_died

'Yorgundum' ya 'yorgun oldum'?


----------



## aslan

I was tired, *Yorgundum*
I got tired,* Yoruldum*

*"*Yourgun oldum" is gramatically wrong

I hope it helps


----------



## Tabac

aslan said:


> I was tired, *Yorgundum*
> I got tired,* Yoruldum*
> 
> *"*Yourgun oldum" is gramatically wrong
> 
> I hope it helps


How about simply _yordum_"?


----------



## dudasd

If I understand well, _yormak _means _to exhaust (tire) someone or something_. You have to use passive voice if you want to say that you exhausted yourself (= you got tired). For _yormak _you need an object:

Atımı yordum. - I made my horse weary, I exhausted my horse.
 
(Native speakers will correct me if I am not right.)


----------



## Tabac

dudasd said:


> If I understand well, _yormak _means _to exhaust (tire) someone or something_. You have to use passive voice if you want to say that you exhausted yourself (= you got tired). For _yormak _you need an object:
> 
> Atımı yordum. - I made my horse weary, I exhausted my horse.
> 
> (Native speakers will correct me if I am not right.)


I think you're right.  _Yoruldum_, the passive, is needed for this meaning.


----------



## aslan

> If I understand well, _yormak _means _to exhaust (tire) someone or something_. You have to use passive voice if you want to say that you exhausted yourself (= you got tired). For _yormak _you need an object:
> 
> Atımı yordum. - I made my horse weary, I exhausted my horse.


----------

